# Where Did You Go Last Weekend?



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, Just thought it might be fun to give a short synopsis of where you went last weekend - Highs & Lows etc................

We went to Clare Priory, Suffolk with East Essex Da (C&CC), Temp site for the weekend;
Highs: Lots of great walking (riverside & otherwise), 4 min walk to Village center, wonderful old market town and great company!
Lows: Not a permanent site 

Sheila x


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

We went to Millers field in Ambleside

Highs: We are still there and the new batteries are lasting
Lows: Its hissing it down :wink: :wink: 
Alan H


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nowhere


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

we went to Thirsk race course site. Enjoyed watching the races in the comfort of the van as the weather wasn't great. A bargain weekend at only £10.00 for two nights. Jackie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Rowntree Park in York

Highs: ideal for city centre ten mins max!
Lows: chucked off at 11.15 am


Greenie


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Beadnell Bay CCC site. Were there for 2 weeks - plenty of walks on the beach for the dogs.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Stayed at home 1940s weekend in Haworth ,a few motorhomes about there was a rally on nearby i think, a great weekend and a good atmosphere.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Went to Rivendale, peak district.

Highs: great girly break lots of wine and laughs, great company.
3 of us used bus passes (1 had to pa yjoysof youth lol) saw some lovely places we would have otherwise missed.

Mixture:Friday night, 2 lost children in large party everyone thought someone else was looking after them :roll: safely reunited with families

Weather iffy to say the least

Lows: the caravan diagonally opposite us engulfed in flames. The occupants shaken and Husband with burn to his hand and arm, were shocked but ok.

lovelly area though. 


Sue


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

went to keilder forest,weather ok,pub ok,pool ok, biking great,even the midges were nt too bad.lows: i demolished our gate post trying to swing out too early :evil: (neighbours car in stupid position :evil: )


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We and several other EBs went to a beerfest at the Woodbridge Inn near Pewsey. 

!5 units and we maxed out at 20 dogs


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Park Coppice, Coniston

Highs:
Turned left at reception and went into the campsite that seemingly everyone else had forgotten about. Main part of site was pretty full - the part we were on had 5 units on 60 pitches...by the time we left it was empty.

Friends visited, staying at nearby hotel. As we wanted a meal and to take the dogs, they gave us a private dining room.

Lows:
Rain. Lots of rain. Then even more rain.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Not last weekend but the one before we were at New England Bay CC site

Highs - glorious sun, bbq outside, sea view, lovely long walks and pub stops, borrowed some beautiful stones from the beach  

Lows - it was blowing a hoolie

Daveil - we're hoping to go to Kielder this coming weekend if hubby's mountain bike is fixed (he trashed it at kirroughtree) did you do the red route?


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Well we ditched the mhome last weekend and stayed in a c*r*v*n. Not just any old 'van though, we went to West Wales and stayed in the Romany bowtop below.

All in all, it was idyllic, with camp fire by the stream and small kitchen and shower room in a shepherd's hut just up the hill in the trees (just visible above the caravan).


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Stayed at home but went out on Saturday and bought 2 new woodburners for the new home in France. Out with friends at our local for supper on Saturday evening, and on Sunday helped our daughter and Son-in-law with new wardrobes, and nursery at their home. 

Highs: £500 off each stove because they had been on display in the showroom for the last year (they were the ones we wanted anyway, so a good saving) 

Lows: The weather was cold and windy all weekend.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Quex Park, Birchington with the Kent Motor Caravan Section of the CCC.

Highs: No 6m rule - more like 60m. Huge field and only 16 units on site. Great house, gardens and museum plus craft village and farmer's market/shop.

Met up with some friends and made quite a bit of glass recycling :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Lows: weather couldn't make up its mind whether to be sunny or cloudy. We did have about 2 minutes rain Saturday night about 11 o'clock.

Joe & Denise


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

We were at home this weekend , Had our Daughter and 8 month granddaughter to stay 

Last weekend we went with the CC to Knebworth House ,High's Fantastic place, great walks and lots of wildlife, low's- noticed that I am getting a bit thin on top  
John & Helen


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Rowntree Park in York
> 
> Highs: ideal for city centre ten mins max!
> Lows: chucked off at 11.15 am
> ...


Same and same  
Downside,the Motorhome next door left their two yappy dogs locked in all day barking :roll: .
Upside two great days in York and not far from home.

Val


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Stayed on a lovely CL in Essex, 28 miles from home  Nice quiet weekend it was, with a 40 mile bike ride with my Brother on Sunday morning before coming back to whisk up some bacon and eggs on the Cadac. 8) 

Highs-lovely quiet site with great vistas
Lows-had to come home

Steve


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Stayed at Council site in Ballater ,Aberdeenshire - excellent value

Weather changeable but managed 5 mile walk relatively dry

Met up up with tenting friends and had wet inside and out Saturday night

Bill


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Incleborough Fields CC Site, West Runton, Norfolk.

Highs:
Pleasantly quiet with coastal walks.

Lows:
Cliff path collapse necessitates walking along A149 in parts.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We were at Lose Hill CC site, Castleton, Peak District.

Highs:- walk up Mam Tor and meal in the Cheshire Cheese pub on Sunday.

Lows:- Waiting all Saturday morning for the rain to stop :roll: 




Trevof


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

busterbears,i`m not equipped to do the reds,(too much of one and not enough of the other :winkthe 7 staines at kippford were quite good also.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Saturday..... I can`t remember.  

Sunday.. Dalton near Thirsk to watch son in law Moto Xing.
Rained all day.


Dave p


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

spent friday at The Wagon & Horses CL in Charing. Only 30 odd miles from home but we wanted to try the new awning.

Luckily there was no one else on site so they couldn't die laughing at our desperate attempts. Still, got there in the end.

Earned a pint or two in the pub (nice pub, good food)

Spooky bit was when we went to bed i put my trainers on the step to keep them off the grass and in the morning one was about 2 feet away upside down! And the awning was all shut up.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Compton Abbas airfield, Dorset, fantastic views, woods to walk the dogs in and planes in and out all day, nice meals. sadly a Tiger Moth Crashed nr Wimborne sun pm and 1 person subsequently died.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

We stayed at home.  

I was on stage performing in a play on Friday and Saturday evenings. 

Still this weekend we have the Newbury show to look forward too!  

Keith


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Nowhere because still waiting for deleivery and because we took other one in before end of April we are Motorhomeless  
Highs...erm..erm I suppose got everything ready for holiday WHEN we go..
Lows... the waiting and not knowing.... :roll: 
Margaret


----------

